# Organic Gardening Way - Organic garden projects ideas



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello friends,

I did many gardening projects in my backyard.

For organic way, I work with ramial chipped wood and more...

Ideas ---> *My organic gardening projects*


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have been an Organic Gardener for 40 years, I started young.
I have not found no till or wood chips to be that great of a deal.
Chips do not balance out the soil the way animal manures & leaf/grass clipping do. I use mostly Coffee waste as my compost & leaves & straw as a mulch that is turned under at the end of the growing season.
Being in zone 7b/8a I grow year around, letting some beds rest in cold weather.
I have used cardboard in my orchard to hold down weeds, but find no till only good for perennial beds, none of which start with cardboard.
Being around for many year & you see fads that all the big names push.
It was double dug, then raised beds, then inter planting, then heavy mulch, now wood chips are the only way to get great soil.
I know a family in N.C. who used green sawdust as a mulch with no problem, but used other thing to build the soil.
Next to get the people who will not dig & you can forget double dug, they come out with lay a layer of cardboard on your lawn & build a bed to grow a garden in. Everyone forgot that tomato plant need 18-24 inches X 12-16 inches of loses organic soil to do well in the heat of late summer. 
I think most of these people are just trying to sale books.
I found that the way organic gardener have grown plants for the last 100 or so years work fine & the new books are mostly so much compost. 
But I wish you luck & hope you find balance in all you do.


----------

